# The Official Rookies' War Statistics Thread



## FearTear (Mar 7, 2011)

Starting with chapter 515, I will number the panel time of the rookies (minus Sai, he's not a "rookie original") during the war: I will count each panel where they appear, and each line that they say and/or think (including those balloon that simply say "!!!","..." etc.), along with their -plotwise speaking- most noticeable feats (each feat will add a bonus of X1.25 points in the total score, thanks *Icegaze* for the suggestion)

And now let's start the ranking:

*1.
Chouji Akimichi
Panels: 202
Lines: 99
Feats:
Spoiler:  




- Part of the InoShikaCho Combo to seal Kinkaku
- Contributed in sealing Edo Asuma
- Single-handedly neutralized Edo Kakuzu and Edo Hizashi
- Participated in the strategy against Madara, Obito & Juubi



TOTAL SCORE: 734,86*

------------

2.
Sakura Haruno
Panels: 209
Lines: 161
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Sent vital info to Head Quarters about White Zetsus clones
- Healed Naruto while he had to recover his chakra
- Summoned Katsuyu to heal the alliance



TOTAL: 722,65

------------

3.
Ino Yamanaka
Panels: 155
Lines: 78
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Part of the InoShikaCho Combo to seal Kinkaku
- Moral booster to Choji who otherwise would have been a liability
- Contributed in sealing Edo Asuma
- Deviated a blast from the Juubi (saving Naruto's life in the process) by entering Obito's mind
- Participated in the strategy against Madara, Obito & Juubi



TOTAL SCORE: 711,05

------------

4.
Shikamaru Nara
Panels: 185
Lines: 148
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Part of the InoShikaCho Combo to seal Kinkaku
- Contributed in sealing Edo Asuma
- Participated in the strategy against Madara, Obito & Juubi



TOTAL SCORE: 650,39

------------

5.
Hinata Hyuuga
Panels: 144
Lines: 93
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Supported Ino with the task of deviating the Juubi's blast
- Snapped Naruto out of his Heroic BSOD
- Fixed Naruto's shoulder (who was about to throw a Rasenshuriken to Obito)



TOTAL SCORE: 462,89

------------

6.
Neji Hyuuga
Panels: 110
Lines: 80
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Rejected a Juubi's attack with Hakkeshou Kaiten (to save a distracted Naruto)
- Saved Naruto and Hinata and got impaled in their places
- With his sacrifice, spurred Hinata, Naruto, Lee (and arguably the whole Alliance) to fight seriously



TOTAL SCORE: 371,09

------------

7.
Kiba Inuzuka
Panels: 68
Lines: 59
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 







TOTAL SCORE: 127

------------

8.
Rock Lee
Panels: 53
Lines: 25
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Sliced Madara in half (thanks to Kurama's power up), cutting his connection with the Juubi



TOTAL SCORE: 97,5

------------

9.
Shino Aburame
Panels: 47
Lines: 21
Feats:
*Spoiler*: __ 







TOTAL SCORE: 68

------------

*10.
Tenten
Panels: 28
Lines: 14
Feats:
Spoiler:  



- Destroyed 2 of Kakuzu's masked monsters



TOTAL: 52,5
*​
-_Updated to chapter *634*_-


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow this must have taken some time. Plus reps for effort.


----------



## Agony (Mar 7, 2011)

reps for effort.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Mar 7, 2011)

5-star thread right here! +Reps

But seeing how much more attention Team Asuma gets than the other teams (sans Team 7) kinda annoys me. Teams Gai and Kurenai need more panel-time, especially Team Kurenai since their appearances are the rarest as of now.


----------



## Summers (Mar 7, 2011)

wow! if you keep this up then i could be pretty useful reps.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 7, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> 5-star thread right here! +Reps
> 
> But seeing how much more attention Team Asuma gets than the other teams (sans Team 7) kinda annoys me. Teams Gai and Kurenai need more panel-time, especially Team Kurenai since their appearances are the rarest as of now.



Completely in agreement with this. Ino-Shika-Cho already had their big part 2 moment. Not that they shouldn't stay relevant but damn Kishi, you have other rookies. 

I need some Shino and Lee.


----------



## timmysblood (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope Kishi is saving a lot of panels for Lee vs Kimmimaru , a guy can dream can't he?


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

Sakura and TenTen need more time.


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2011)

did tenten just out panel kiba


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 7, 2011)

Surprising to see Kiba as the lowest, considering how he was one of the most used Rookies in part 1. By the end of the war he'll be up there near the top probably though.


----------



## Damoss (Mar 7, 2011)

Great idea, +Rep from me.


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2011)

dude you also forgot how tenten seen something that looks like the banana fan on the ground


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> did tenten just out panel kiba



for now but she will go back to what she was


----------



## Bringer (Mar 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> for now but she will go back to what she was



wrong she found the banana fan


----------



## Judecious (Mar 7, 2011)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> wrong she found the banana fan



So? Unless she has super high chakra she can't use it.


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sakura and TenTen need more time.



Tenten, yes. Sakura, no, she had enough screen time, she fought against Ino and Sasori. 
The one who really, I mean REALLY needs screen time are: 

1)Tenten
2)Kiba
3)Shino


----------



## 24 Hours (Mar 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So? Unless she has super high chakra she can't use it.



You forgot that shes a weapon specialist, who uses weapons without draining chakra, she will eventually find a way.


----------



## Addy (Mar 7, 2011)

Roxeme 2123 said:


> wrong she found the banana fan



so someone else can use it


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 7, 2011)

Far too much effort put into this. 

Nice work though, reps.


----------



## principito (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice job-.

Hopefulñly u'll keep this up till the end of the war...

That should give us a picture of the relevance of these characters

my 2 cents go on Neji and Shikamaru having the most panel time


----------



## FearTear (Mar 17, 2011)

Statistics updated


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chouji currently has more panel time than the other rookies
*Spoiler*: __ 



despite everything, Go Chouji 


, but Shikamaru is still 1st because of the sum of his panels AND lines


----------



## PainHyuuga (Mar 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So? Unless she has super high chakra she can't use it.



also Temari will steal it


----------



## zuul (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh Shika. I'm so fed up with you, yet you're still getting uneeded and undeserved panel time to the expense of better non overwanked chara like Lee.


----------



## -JT- (Mar 17, 2011)

Reps for idea 

One thing I need to point out: Ino's a girl, not a boy  I believe I read '*He *is fighting with Shika and Choji' :ho

Although Ino is doing so well with panel time at the moment, I won't rest until she shows at least one combat-wise feat/ability/jutsu. She is no where near the neediest for development and number of appearances, but she still is definitely the one who most needs a showing of combat.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 17, 2011)

^Oops, poor Ino  I'll fix it right now


----------



## Raiden (Mar 17, 2011)

Character bias influence of what has occurred is obvious : /.

Makes no sense either. Shikamaru has had tons of development and decent time in the spotlight.


----------



## runsakurarun (Mar 17, 2011)

Team 8  No interaction with their leader or with each other. 

Kishi has let some of the rookies go stale.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Mar 18, 2011)

timmysblood said:


> I hope Kishi is saving a lot of panels for Lee vs Kimmimaru , a guy can dream can't he?



A guy can and this dream could very well become a reality.

Think about it, Kishi loves his rematches and we have a perfect opening to send Lee over. Kanky is the only one left standing of the half his team he kept with him. Therefore, it's Mifune, a bunch of fodder samurai, and a compromised Kankuro who has to keep control of Deidara against a rather tough crowd. I'd say they need some ninja back-up. I'll be surprised if Lee and Sakura don't get sent over. Lee to fight Kimmi and Sakura cause the medical nin assigned to Kankuro's group is down...and, for plot reasons, for a confrontation with Chiyo. 

At any rate, I think all the rookies are going to get a piece of the spotlight...whether or not we will be happy with what they do with that spotlight remains to be seen. 

Cool idea for a thread, tho'. I'll be adding my +reps to everybody else's now.


----------



## Mello Yellow (Mar 18, 2011)

Kdol said:


> neji, tenten and rock lee are rookies?



Hrm. Good point.

They were a part of the original crew from the Chunin Exam Arc, however. But if they count for this thread, I think the Sand Sibs should count as well. 

And I'm totally not saying that because I'm completely and utterly biased or anything.


----------



## FearTear (Mar 31, 2011)

Statistics updated...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chouji is the new number 1 :WOW





*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, Tenten jumps from 8 to 5 :WOW


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Tenten!


----------



## WakaFlocka (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it me or has Ino done more in these last chapters than she has in the enitre manga?


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol Kiba

It's official, Kiba lost the war.


----------



## FearTear (Apr 6, 2011)

Updated


----------



## FearTear (Apr 21, 2011)

Statistics updated.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat Chouji


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 21, 2011)

Poor team Kurenai


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice job . :33


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 21, 2011)

Is Naruto not included in the rookies war stats?  considering he is entering the war and his actions against Team Gen etc.


----------



## -JT- (Apr 21, 2011)

Go Choji! He's pwning this war


----------



## Benzaiten (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Shikamaru but I'm tired of him and his team. Show me some Shino and Lee, dammit!


----------



## Masato (Apr 21, 2011)

great work!

+ reps


----------



## Liayso (Apr 21, 2011)

The rookies are my favorites, so +Reps for you for doing this. 

It's cool that Choji's in first place, but I'm really bummed that the members of Team 8 are ranking so low. C'mon Kishi, can't you just let them have their shinning moment?


----------



## Naiad (Apr 22, 2011)

i love thisthread =)
thanks for holding it alive 

shouldnt it be added that ino also saved shikamarus live?

i'm glad that team 10 got a bit of focus,now that naruto and madara etc turn back,it will be hard for the others and team 10 more focus i think.. sadly


----------



## FearTear (May 1, 2011)

Updated


----------



## boecker (May 1, 2011)

I think year 2011 will be a year of Chouji instead of Kakashi.


----------



## vegeta2002 (May 3, 2011)

Naruto and Sasuke are about to troll the high scores.


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 3, 2011)

Nice job,repped you for your work.

Kiba gets no love


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 3, 2011)

vegeta2002 said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are about to troll the high scores.



It doesn't seem the OP is including Naruto or Sasuke in this war Naruto has had the last 2 chapters focused on him and Naruto does not make the list


----------



## FearTear (May 18, 2011)

I've just added a new feature in the statistics, one panel per character under his/her name


----------



## burstorm (May 18, 2011)

WTF!!! Team Guy was portrayed as the strongest leaf team next to Team Kakashi yet they have almost no feats in part 2. Team Kurenai in my eyes are the team under Team Guy yet they have by far the least screen time. Yet the team with the least strength has the most time. I hope things go back to the way they where......

Part 1 team strength

1. Team Guy 
2. Team Kakashi
3. Team Kurenai
4. Team Asuma

Part 2

1. Team Kakashi
2. Team Guy
3. Team Asuma
4. Team Kurenai 

+rep OP excellent thread!!!


----------



## G (May 18, 2011)

Team Kurenai should have their big battle too..
And Team Guy.
Do it Kishi, you already made one for Team Asuma.


----------



## Mane (May 18, 2011)

Great thread OP, +rep! Boshi, I completely agree.

The statistics show how unbalanced the teams' panel times have been:


*Team 10*
Total panels: 333
Total lines: 196

*Team Gai*
Total panels: 38
Total lines: 28

*Team 8*
Total panels: 28
Total lines: 25


And this is excluding their team captains, in which case Team Kurenai would be even more left behind 

I like Team 10, but they need to move aside. For a while.


----------



## Yuna (May 18, 2011)

Let's do a "confirmed kills" (or at least maims) list. Everyone: More than 1. Sakura: 0.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So if this was a Zetsu clone in the last chapter does that mean you'll have to subtract all those numbers for Neji?


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 19, 2011)

+reps! 

I'd say things are getting boiled up. But seeing from now Neji will get the most of the spotlight, probably Shino eventually too.


----------



## FearTear (May 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So if this was a Zetsu clone in the last chapter does that mean you'll have to subtract all those numbers for Neji?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hemmm... no, it's still Neji's face after all


----------



## Omnipotent Pirate (May 19, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Let's do a "confirmed kills" (or at least maims) list. Everyone: More than 1. Sakura: 0.



She has confirmed heals though. Kishi hopefully will give her an actual important battle soon. she is a main character. He'd better treat her like one.


----------



## Lacie (May 20, 2011)

Team 10 must be very cherished by Kishi, but that also made us see Ino and Chouji rock, so I'm not going to complain.



FearTear said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hemmm... no, it's still Neji's face after all




*Spoiler*: __ 



Cheater


----------



## FearTear (May 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



After few considerations, I decided to re-make Neji's statistic and exclude his "doppleganger"'s data




I'm glad to announce Kiba reached the 5th position after being the last of the countdown for weeks, and Sakura reached the 4th


----------



## Madchester (May 27, 2011)

wow are people this anal that they go about counting the number of panels their favourite character appeared in??

why not take it to the ultimate and calculate surface area percentage that they cover, that would be far more accurate


bloody hell


----------



## Lacie (May 27, 2011)

I think Sakura will exceed Ino in no time, now.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 27, 2011)

Madchester said:


> wow are people this anal that they go about counting the number of panels their favourite character appeared in??
> 
> why not take it to the ultimate and calculate surface area percentage that they cover, that would be far more accurate
> 
> ...



This is nothing someone did a panel count through the entire manga.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 9, 2011)

Finally I can revive this thread 


*Spoiler*: __ 



About Neji and Hinata: I decided to add the panels of their doppleganger to their panels count (it's their face after all) but not the lines


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Finally I can revive this thread
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tbh, I don't think that's a good idea because a character is not solely represented by their outside appearance but their essence/personality/goals. Zetsu clones taking the shape of Hinata and Neji =/= real Hinata and Neji.
Just my humble opinion but you make the call, OP.




Anyhow, +reps for your dedication put into this nice piece of stat info on our favourite ex-Rookies.


----------



## Jad (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope Lee doesn't fight Kimimaro, only because Lee won't move up strength wise compared to other people like Gaara, and (well it's too much now, but Naruto and Sasuke too). If he fights Kimimaro, I got nothing for the Battle Dome  and MORE MORE MORE importantly, for his character to develop as well.

That being said, if they do fight, I hope that he doesn't use Gates and uses his base techniques, I wouldn't mind that. I hope Lee get's to fight and go serious on one of the neo-pains, or someone way stronger, at least Kage level. I can dream >_>, I've been doing it ever since Gaara arc ended which horrendously showed nothing of Team Gai (besides Gai himself).


----------



## Kaito308 (Oct 9, 2011)

Shino needs a rampage...on-panel 
He was one of the strongest rookies, his techniques are potentially letal (even as a genin) and his intelligence was second only to Shikamaru. I think it's about time Kishi shows us what he can do. 

And by that i mean something like this (@5:20min) :


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFMB8Yi9PlM[/YOUTUBE]




Gotta love that "Shino attitude" in the end: *adjusts glasses* "Hmph..."

This is what Shino should be all about


----------



## FearTear (Oct 16, 2011)

The inevitable happened...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenten slipped straight to the bottom position


----------



## Epyon (Oct 16, 2011)

I feel that killing two Kakuzu masks should still place her over Shino.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 16, 2011)

So.....  You don't include Sai because he was not a rookie but you included Neji, Lee and Tenten who weren't rookies either.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree with not adding Sai though I wouldn't complain if he was added.

Team Gai were pretty much rookies too.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> So.....  You don't include Sai because he was not a rookie but you included Neji, Lee and Tenten who weren't rookies either.



Team Guy was considered part of the rookies in that year of the chuunin exams because it was their first attempt. Albeit, they were not part of the "official" group called Rookie 12.




Epyon said:


> I feel that killing two Kakuzu masks should still place her over Shino.



I agree with this.
Suggestion OP: why not include a weighting/coefficient system in which the total of panels and lines of one character is multiplied by 1.5 depending on how important the feat is?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 16, 2011)

Ninja Genius said:


> So.....  You don't include Sai because he was not a rookie but you included Neji, Lee and Tenten who weren't rookies either.



And Naruto who is an actual rookie isn't included for some reason I can't comprehend.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

^
Because he will obviously win the thread with much better stats than the rest.
If "shonen logic" must be respected, Sakura should win this thread.
I'm ready to bet the final ranking will be like this:
1. Sakura
2. Shikamaru
3. Choji
4. Neji
5. Ino
6. Lee
7. Hinata
8. Kiba
9. Tenten
10. Shino


----------



## FearTear (Oct 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Suggestion OP: why not include a weighting/coefficient system in which the total of panels and lines of one character is multiplied by 1.5 depending on how important the feat is?



Do you mean, something like add 1,5 X the number of their Actions?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Oct 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> ^
> Because he will obviously win the thread with much better stats than the rest.
> If "shonen logic" must be respected, Sakura should win this thread.



It should not matter if Naruto will finish No1 he is MC but he is a part of the rookies group so his feats in the war definately should be included it's not really his fault if his skill far exceeds anyone on the alliance.


----------



## Epyon (Oct 16, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It should not matter if Naruto will finish No1 he is MC but he is a part of the rookies group so his feats in the war definately should be included it's not really his fault if his skill far exceeds anyone on the alliance.



It's not because his skills are being held against him, but counting his panels, lines and feats is pointless. We know it's going to be more then the rest put together. There's is no if. There's no reason to bother keeping track.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Do you mean, something like add 1,5 X the number of their Actions?



Not exactly. :sweat
I meant multiply 1.5 with the total stat of the character;
1.5 x total (panels + lines); 1.5 being a weighting based on the level of the feat of the character (if the action has a significant impact in the war).

For example:
Ino-Shika-Cho taking out Asuma = times 1.5 for each of them
Choji neutralizing Kakuzu and Hizashi = times 1.5 for him
Sakura revealing the nature of the White Zetsu clones and reporting it to HQ = times 1.5 for her.

Edit:
1.5 seems like too large a coefficient given the scale of the numbers we're dealing with. Maybe 1.25 would be a better weighting.

Here's a more practical example:
Tenten's TOTAL is at 23 points atm and Shino's is at 26.
Like Epyon said, Tenten defeating Kakuzu's masked monsters could count as a significant feat so in the end with the weighting system her total will be
23 x 1.25 = 28.75
which sees her through to the 9th spot above Shino who hasn't displayed any significant feats as of yet.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 16, 2011)

Tenten


----------



## Ninja Genius (Oct 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Team Guy was considered part of the rookies in that year of the chuunin exams because it was their first attempt. Albeit, they were not part of the "official" group called Rookie 12.



It's funny how you put the Official in quotes but consider what you said to be fact, when that's the objectionable part.  The term Rookie referred to those that just graduated from academy.  Which is why Neji was last year number one rookie where as Sasuke was their year number one rookie.  The chuunin exams doesn't have anything to do with it.  

This just seems like the OP doesn't like Sai that's all.


----------



## FearTear (Oct 16, 2011)

@Icegaze

I grouped some feats that could be considered in the equation, tell me what do you think about them


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chouji:
-polverized Asuma with a giant fist
-captured Hizashi Hyuuga with one hand…
-…and blocked Kakuzu to the ground with the other
-saved Shikamaru from Gedo Mazo

Shikamaru:
-saved an unconscious Ino from a Zetsu with Shadow Mimic
-Shadow Sewing against Asuma

Sakura:
-send to Head Quarters informations about Zetsus' strategy

Ino:
-Mind-Body Switch against Kinkaku...
-...saving Shikamaru in the process
-saved Chouji from Asuma’s attack
-saved Chouji again with Mind-Body Switch and fought Asuma through his body

Lee:
-saved Sai and Omoi from Haku

Tenten:
--killed two of Kakuzu's masks with the Fan


----------



## Epyon (Oct 16, 2011)

Konoha 12: Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Ino, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Neji, Lee and Tenten

Konoha 11: Naruto, Sakura, Ino, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, Shino, Hinata, Neji, Lee and Tenten

Rookie Nine: Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Ino, Shikamaru, Chouji, Kiba, Shino and Hinata

Rookie Nine is the only group ever referred to by name in the manga, Konoha 11 is a name the fillers adopted/came up with. Konoha 12 is strictly a fanterm as far as I know.

Just to make official whats not.


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> @Icegaze
> 
> I grouped some feats that could be considered in the equation, tell me what do you think about them
> 
> ...




It's a nice list you have put up. Nonetheless, some of the actions you included for some characters are not, in my humble opinion, what we could consider plot-significant.
Here is how I would group the significant feats per character based on the actions you listed:

Choji:
- Contributed in sealing Edo Asuma (x1.25)
- Single-handedly neutralized Edo Kakuzu and Edo Hizashi (x1.25)

Shikamaru:
- Contributed in sealing Edo Asuma (x1.25)

Ino:
- Moral booster to Choji who otherwise would have been a liability (x1.25)
- Contributed in sealing Edo Asuma (x1.25)

Sakura:
- Sent vital info to Head Quarters about White Zetsus clones (x1.25)

Tenten:
- Destroyed 2 of Kakuzu's masked monsters (x1.25)

That is how I see the whole weighting system regarding the aforementioned characters if it is to be applied.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet jesus tenten has done more than her team mates


----------



## FearTear (Oct 16, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> It's a nice list you have put up. Nonetheless, some of the actions you included for some characters are not, in my humble opinion, what we could consider plot-significant.
> Here is how I would group the significant feats per character based on the actions you listed:
> 
> Choji:
> ...



Thanks for the advices 
I'm going to make the change


----------



## Kaito308 (Oct 16, 2011)

I want more Neji and Shino feeeeats!


----------



## FearTear (Oct 16, 2011)

All right, I've just modifies the OP


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tenten is still at the bottom position though


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> All right, I've just modifies the OP
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I just saw the update.
Tenten is still at the bottom because you *added* 1.25 to her total. The weighting is a *multiplication*, not an addition.
So normally, it should be 23 multiplied by 1.25 for Tenten which will make it 28.75. 

Apply the same reasoning for the other characters concerned by the weighting.

Also, I see that you have erased the (non plot-significant) actions of the other Rookies. I think you should include those actions as well. But you can seperate them from the plot-significant actions that you could call "feats".
So it will be actions + feats for some characters, and simply actions for others.
That way we won't have almost all of them with spoiler tags hidding these --------->


----------



## FearTear (Oct 16, 2011)

Fixed, now it makes more sense (or at least I hope so), thanks again


----------



## Icegaze (Oct 16, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Fixed, now it makes more sense (or at least I hope so), thanks again



The weighting is fine now. And perhaps you could re-establish the actions done by all the characters in your list just so that it doesn't look like those characters have been inactive since the beginning of the war.
Example:
Choji: panels, lines, actions + feats
Shino: panels, lines, actions (no feats yet)

Anyway, thanks for considering my suggestions. It's always nice to have people apply one's ideas.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 16, 2012)

what happend to that great thread? its op with all its results has been changed badly!


----------



## FearTear (Dec 16, 2012)

Naiad said:


> what happend to that great thread? its op with all its results has been changed badly!



I know 

When I have time I'll recount everything from zero


----------



## Squifurgie (Dec 16, 2012)

this thread really is a great idea, an update of these ranking would be awesome.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 16, 2012)

FearTear said:


> I know
> 
> When I have time I'll recount everything from zero



i think it'll be enough to list what the character has done so far! it would be impossible for you to count all of their lines and panels! you would need to start from the beginning and thats too much to ask! but this thread was a really good idea that days! =) 

i was looking for 15 minutes for this thread and when i found it i was sad that its 'dead' .. again,this idea was awesome!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 16, 2012)

This thread just highlights how much Kishi favors team 10.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 16, 2012)

^ That's a bad thing?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 16, 2012)

-JT- said:


> ^ That's a bad thing?


When the other teams get little to no spotlight then yes it is. I'd be fine with them getting more if the other teams got *any*.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 16, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> When the other teams get little to no spotlight then yes it is. I'd be fine with them getting more if the other teams got *any*.



Yeah it is true. I miss Neji, Tenten and Kiba...


----------



## Naiad (Dec 16, 2012)

the war is not over!^^ there is still time for some rookies to get spotlight! 

but i have to say i would enjoy the stomp in amount of panels and lines xD


----------



## FearTear (Dec 17, 2012)

There, it's finally updated to the present 

And Ino is menacingly approaching the Number 1 spot


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 17, 2012)

It's no suprise Team 10 is at the top Kishi favours them way to much also there was an error within Ino's feats there is no proof she saved Naruto especially given Naruto's total lack of concern


----------



## Kanae (Dec 17, 2012)

FearTear said:


> And Ino is menacingly approaching the Number 1 spot


I like the way this is going, keep it up Kishi


----------



## -JT- (Dec 17, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's no suprise Team 10 is at the top Kishi favours them way to much also there was *an error within Ino's feats there is no proof she saved Naruto especially given Naruto's toal lack of concern*



 No.    .              .                . .


----------



## Naiad (Dec 17, 2012)

Omg FearTear,did you really count all the panels and lines to the actual state?

if i hadnt already give 5 stars to this thread,i would give you them now..xD

thanks a lot for taking the time!


----------



## FearTear (Dec 17, 2012)

You're all welcome 

Though I have a little doubt: does Zetsu-Neji count as panel time for Neji? I think he does (after all Kishimoto bothered to draw his face), but tell me what you think


----------



## Naiad (Dec 17, 2012)

well in the end it has been a zetsu and not the real neji,i wouldnt count that,personally.. =/


----------



## Turrin (Dec 17, 2012)

This just shows how biased Kishimoto is to Team 10. Their development is only second to Sasuke & Naruto in the manga.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 17, 2012)

Ino should be off the scale. Easily the one that has contributed the most so far.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 17, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's no suprise Team 10 is at the top Kishi favours them way to much also there was an error within Ino's feats there is no proof she saved Naruto especially given Naruto's total lack of concern



Whaaaaaaaaattttttttt????? Are we reading the same manga??? Sheesh!

I believe Tenten destroyed at least three of the masks, one on panel, and two off. Still sad that she still has less panels though, than anyone else.

Yeah don't think Zetsu Neji should be counted in terms of Panels.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 17, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Still sad that she still has less panels though, than anyone else.



i guess she is above with team 8! shino and kiba hadnt much more paneltime and they didnt do anything impressive unlike tenten! i think wielding the fan several times,and still being alive,speaks clearly for her!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Dec 17, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Whaaaaaaaaattttttttt????? Are we reading the same manga??? Sheesh!



There is no proof if it was a save all we know is Ino managed to redirect the Jyubi's Bijuudama slightly  the lack of a reaction to being "saved" by Naruto and co so it's likely they had something up there sleeve to evade with Ino's help or not.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 17, 2012)

runsakurarun said:


> Team 8  No interaction with their leader or with each other.
> 
> Kishi has let some of the rookies go stale.




I know right.
Poor Shino. I swear Kishi hates the Aburames. He killed two off and made poor Shino nearly non existent.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 17, 2012)

I want some more time for all the others except for team 10 who has had already enough. Espiacially Lee, Shino and Hinata I wanna see some more in action.


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll post here back when Shino will solo the Juubi OFF-Panel 

Just you wait!


----------



## Ernie (Dec 17, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> I know right.
> Poor Shino. I swear Kishi hates the Aburames. He killed two off and made poor Shino nearly non existent.



Indeed, I don't understand why because Shino is a cool character. And also mysterious cause he don't say much wich is good.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 17, 2012)

After considerations I decided to correct Neji's panels, which are now 48


*Spoiler*: __ 



While we're at it, Zetsu-Neji had 46 panels, almost the same


----------



## LovePeaceandHope (Dec 17, 2012)

So every single member of team 10 has more panels that sakura who is supposedly one of the 'main characters'...


----------



## Jad (Dec 18, 2012)

I wish Team 10 could fuck off for a while and let others shine when it comes to the Rookies.


----------



## Epyon (Dec 18, 2012)

Why isn't InoShikaCho's fight against Ginkaku mentioned anymore?


----------



## Algol (Dec 18, 2012)

Good shit, OP, reps.

Maybe add another feat to team 10 for assisting in sealing Kin/Gin?

And no love for Shikamaru catching Obito and imobilizing him with shadow bind, and guessing his plan for kin/gin and juubi?




...And just for luls, you should do Naruto's feats


----------



## FearTear (Dec 18, 2012)

Algol said:


> Maybe add another feat to team 10 for assisting in sealing Kin/Gin?



The problem is that I can't decide if add the feat to all of them or just to Ino, because when they attacked Kinkaku it didn't look like a combo, it was more like a sequence of attempts.

_Chouji: I'll smash him! ...no I failed

Shikamaru: I'll immobilize him! ...no he already freed himself

Ino: I'll possess him! ...wow, I made it!_

That's my thought, tell me yours


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 18, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> It's no suprise Team 10 is at the top Kishi favours them way to much also there was an error within Ino's feats there is no proof she saved Naruto especially given Naruto's total lack of concern



Naruto had just got timed out of Kurama mode, and was about to be hit by the Juubidama. There is no other way to look at it other than Ino and Hinata (and their clans minus Inoichi and Neji) saving Naruto/Kakashi/Guy/Bee.

And Naruto did show concern... by virtue of trying to act tough in front of Hinata.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 18, 2012)

FearTear said:


> The problem is that I can't decide if add the feat to all of them or just to Ino, because when they attacked Kinkaku it didn't look like a combo, it was more like a sequence of attempts.
> 
> _Chouji: I'll smash him! ...no I failed
> 
> ...


Distract (Chōji), hold (Shikamaru), capture (Ino).
Chōji's attack allowed Shikamaru and Ino to get closer, and Shikamaru's attack opened a window for Ino.
The plan was to force Kinkaku into responding to Darui's seal.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 18, 2012)

*Ino help seal Kinkaku Kyuubi form. That should get her a few more points.*

But the feat should belong to all of them


----------



## Smite92 (Dec 19, 2012)

reps for effort, nice job


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Dec 22, 2012)

FearTear said:


> You're all welcome
> 
> Though I have a little doubt: does Zetsu-Neji count as panel time for Neji? I think he does (after all Kishimoto bothered to draw his face), but tell me what you think





FearTear said:


> After considerations I decided to correct Neji's panels, which are now 48
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You could put Zetsu-Neji in the list. This would also allow everyone to decide for themselves.

But damn, Real-Neji and Zetsu-Neji having almost equal the amount of panel time. That's sad.

EDIT: It would also allow us to compare the K11 characters to Zetsu-Neji. I mean: Kiba, Rock Lee, Tenten and Shino have currently less panel time than Zetsu-Neji. That's a sad statistic.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 23, 2012)

Updated

Neji reaches the 4th position (and sadly this is most likely as far as he can go)


----------



## Saturnine (Dec 23, 2012)

Why was Tenten last? I mean she may have had less panels than Kiba and Lee, but she actually did something


----------



## Daxter (Dec 23, 2012)

Cyphon said:


> Completely in agreement with this. Ino-Shika-Cho already had their big part 2 moment. Not that they shouldn't stay relevant but damn Kishi, you have other rookies.
> 
> I need some Shino and Lee.



All this. Shino and Lee need some spotlight time, so much potential for badassery it hurts to think about.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 23, 2012)

Saturnine said:


> Why was Tenten last?



Tenten is second to last, the last is Shino


----------



## AvengeRpro (Dec 23, 2012)

1010 solos 1/2 of an akatsuki member. Is put behind characters that have done absolutely nothing.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hinata surpasses Neji and Sakura and reaches the fourth position.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice idea. We should have threads like this minus Tobi & Madara hate threads.
+Reps.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 21, 2013)

Is this updated? pls update!!


----------



## FearTear (Jan 21, 2013)

Updated 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I din't add the feat for Hinata because, well, I didn't see the useness of her randomly hit a Juubi's hand


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 21, 2013)

In revenge for his lack of panel time...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...Shino will eat the Juubi alive one day.




I still have hope, for him to do something great (make Naruto remember him) during this Manga's existence.


----------



## GrimTwin21589 (Jan 21, 2013)

Whooo, way to go Team 10.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 21, 2013)

Did you not see the same tail aiming to strike at the alliance before she Hakke Kusho'd it back across the battlefield? The distance alone is a feat.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 21, 2013)

Probably the best thread during this whole arc. Reps and thanks.

Poor Neji, even dying didn't get him as much exposure as simply being a part of Ino-Shika-Cho does. 

And Shino...

Edit: just noticed you added Ino-Shika-Cho a feat for participating in the strategy against the juubi, but didn't credit Hinata for sending a juubi tail crashing back into the mountain. Which was noted by a fodder, Hiashi and Madara himself (isn't that pretty much the definition of a "feat"?). I think she deserves credit for that, she is participating by doing the job given to the Hyuugas: protecting Naruto while he executes the plan.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 21, 2013)

And thus, Neji's entry shall remain unchanged from now on, with pretty much no new feat to his name.

Ludicrous, Kishimoto. Ludicrous.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread makes me happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 21, 2013)

I was half expecting Naruto to give chakra to everyone except Shino... Just run past him, sharing with everybody, but not noticing him with his hand out, not because he means bad, but he just didn't notice him there.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jan 21, 2013)

Samehadaman said:


> I was half expecting Naruto to give chakra to everyone except Shino... Just run past him, sharing with everybody, but not noticing him with his hand out, not because he means bad, but he just didn't notice him there.



Poor Shino. Kishi doesn't like drawing his bugs, and it would be even worse if he had to draw a little chakra cloak around each one.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope Naruto will give the chakra to the rest too. I mean Tenten and Lee are just next to him!

The three S es better get it too - Shino, Sai, Sakura


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks again for this thread .


----------



## Jad (Jan 22, 2013)

I love how the bottom 3 are close in terms of total score. Than it gets to Kiba and Akumaru and it's a slight jump. Than randomly just SKYROCKETS to Sakura and from then on the bottom 4 are just left in the dust. Damn you Kishi. Give me my favorite character Rock Lee some G'damn feats already. Throw in some Tenten sugar as well. Damn the neglect-ion is way too damn high. It's like the bottom Rookies are the bastard unwanted children of Kishi.

I am starting to REALLY detest Ino-Shika-Cho, worst characters in the entirety of the universe called Shounen.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 22, 2013)

^ It's not the prevalence of InoShikaCho, it's the lack of the others that we should be rallying against


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 22, 2013)

This thread alone makes me hate Team 10.

Except Ino. She deserves all the praise she gets.


----------



## Olympian (Jan 22, 2013)

-JT- said:


> ^ It's not the prevalence of InoShikaCho, it's the lack of the others that we should be rallying against



Someone needs to take the place of Team 7


----------



## Red Raptor (Jan 22, 2013)

Olympian said:


> Someone needs to take the place of Team 7



That's not even funny. There hasn't been a 'Team 7' for god-knows how long. Naruto is acting as the saviour of the world, and Sasuke is doing his own thing. Look at what's happened to Yamato, and to a smaller extent, Sakura. Sai has occasional feats, but that's not saying much as well.

I know the Team 10 fans are all gloating right now (I love Ino and her teammates too, don't misunderstand) and I do admit that Team 10 shouldn't get the hate just because Kishi has decided to focus so much more on them than the others, but come on, some sensitivity can be practised right? Now I know why you fought so hard against Tenten's feats with the Bashosen back then. Don't worry, Team 10 wins. No other team can replace them in this thread.


----------



## gloomygrim (Jan 22, 2013)

Good thread reps OP.

I think the problem with kiba, shino and lee is kishi has no clue how to develop them any more. 

Take shino, since he was first shown his jutsu was overpowered to stupid levels,  his bugs eat chakra,  theres millions of them he controls them with next to no effort.  He was shown at full power (for want of a better term) since he was first introduced how can kishi expand on that without retconing shinos ability or giving him an under-powered powerup some asspull like bug fart jutsu.

Same for lee,  introduced beats sasuke, survives dosu's crew, hands gara his arse for a bit, fights kimimaro ect,  he is to powerfull,  think about his speed its stupidly quickly he could out do garas defence easy in prt1 rain down some insanly powered attacks, and go 5th gate. in prt2 he has done very little.  Why? kishi cant add more to him without turning him into kenshiro,  and having him own everything that moves.  

Kiba......should have been killed off in prt1,  he brings nothing to the table, his little tampon spin is shite, dog piss jutsu is shite the only thing he has is beast mimic and thats crap due to kiba being crap.


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 22, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The original team 7 only existed for two arcs: the Wave arc and the Chunin Exams arc. The new team 7 has existed for many more chapters. Kakashi, Naruto and Sakura form the core of both teams, and yet, the new team 7 can never be allowed to surpass the original one, because Sasuke has to have a team to get back to. 

The protagonists part of the story has been sacrificed on the Uchiha altar. It's sad but true. And it's equally true that someone has to take the place of team 7, because of that very same fact. Team 10 became it, and it's understandable why. Team 10 has the teamwork that Kakashi wanted for his own genin team. It's not funny; it's the ultimate insult to fans of Part 1. But I agree that people should abandon the gloating.



gloomygrim said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not true. Rock Lee has the problem that an adult version of him exists in the manga: Might Guy. It's that simple.

Shino is not all that different from Neji: they were both complete ninja and were just going to have the same skill-set but on a different level of skill. Neji's abilities grew in distance and Shino's abilities would grow with the number of bugs he would have in his body (remember he's 12, so a 16 year old body would be able to house more bugs).

Kiba is actually interesting. Remember Sarutobi Hiruzen fighting in the dark / blind ? Well, that would make the Inuzuka ideal night time fighters, aren't they? They also contrast nicely with the Akimichi clan: Choji transforms his body into a larger humanoid form, and Kiba transforms his body into a larger feral form. Both clans would be ideal in fighting against summons of any size.

No...the problem for Tenten, Kiba and Shino is that they are more ninja-like than the story itself is. The problem for Rock Lee and Sai is the fact that they are the doppelg?nger of Might Guy and Sasuke respectively. Hyuga Neji can't be allowed to steal the spotlight away from Sasuke. There's a reason we are left with: Naruto and team 10, Kakashi and Might Guy, and occasionally Hinata and Sakura.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jan 23, 2013)

Ino deserves this.. after how Kishi treated her in the Immortal's arc.. so no hating on her....


----------



## Sanae (Jan 23, 2013)

NarutoShion4ever said:


> The original team 7 only existed for two arcs: the Wave arc and the Chunin Exams arc. The new team 7 has existed for many more chapters. Kakashi, Naruto and Sakura form the core of both teams, and yet, the new team 7 can never be allowed to surpass the original one, because Sasuke has to have a team to get back to.
> 
> The protagonists part of the story has been sacrificed on the Uchiha altar. It's sad but true. And it's equally true that someone has to take the place of team 7, because of that very same fact. Team 10 became it, and it's understandable why. Team 10 has the teamwork that Kakashi wanted for his own genin team. It's not funny; it's the ultimate insult to fans of Part 1. But I agree that people should abandon the gloating.
> 
> ...



Yep and that is why now he is gone for good

I just love Ino's development I think she is great, I have a new respect for her

And I think Kiba is meant for great things, that feral instinct is awesome


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2013)

Does Neji's beautiful corpse still count as panel time? 

Kishimoto seems to love panning to it all the time... 




Kujiro Anodite said:


> Ino deserves this.. after how Kishi treated her in the Immortal's arc.. so no hating on her....



This. Up until the War, Ino was perhaps the K12 member who had been dumped on the most (at least Sakura had the Sasori battle, and the likes of Shino and Tenten just had a lack of panel time rather than being shown as incompetent like Ino was).

Her development in the war has been completely justified.


----------



## FearTear (Jan 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Does Neji's beautiful corpse still count as panel time?



Yes, yes it does.


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok. At least he's still kind of in the runnings then


----------



## Sanae (Jan 23, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Ok. At least he's still kind of in the runnings then



His dead body has had more panel than some living, it is quite funny thinking in that


----------



## -JT- (Jan 23, 2013)

Sanae said:


> His dead body has had more panel than some living, it is quite funny thinking in that



Haha I don't know whether to laugh or cry


----------



## Gold Cube (Jan 23, 2013)

"If I kick enough asses I might even end up Hokage!

- Kiba Inuzuka


----------



## Samehadaman (Jan 23, 2013)

Gold Cube said:


> "If I kick enough asses I might even end up Hokage!
> 
> - Kiba Inuzuka



He underestimated the power of the *if*!


----------



## FearTear (Jan 27, 2013)

Updated.

Nothing revelant to note, just Lee jumping from 8th to 7th place and Neji getting a new feat (kindly embarassing, that he's doing more as dead than alive)


----------



## NarutoShion4ever (Jan 27, 2013)

Chouji Akimichi ---> in the 600's

Ino Yamanaka & Shikamaru Nara ---> in the 500's

Hinata Hyuuga ---> in the 400's

Neji Hyuuga ---> in the 300's

Sakura Haruno ---> in the 200's

All the others:
Rock Lee
Kiba Inuzuka
Tenten
Shino Aburame​are below a hundred. Come on Rock Lee!!! You can do it!!! Get above the 100!!!

Team Might Guy: 367,18 + 95 + 52,5 = 514.68​Team Kurenai: 451,66 + 86 + 39 = 576.66​Team Asuma: 629,88 + 573,73 + 521,48 = 1725.09​Team Sakura: 232,5​
Seriously? Might Guy's team doesn't even beat any of the individual scores of members of team 10? And team 10 is triple that of the other two teams? Wow. Just wow.


Thanks for the data, FearTear.


----------



## Olympian (Jan 28, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I know the Team 10 fans are all gloating right now (I love Ino and her teammates too, don't misunderstand) and I do admit that Team 10 shouldn't get the hate just because Kishi has decided to focus so much more on them than the others, but come on, some sensitivity can be practised right?



Of course, don`t get me wrong I am just having a little fun, not run down or hate on other characters. I love Shino, but what are you gonna do? It`s Kishi`s ball to play with, not ours. 



Red Raptor said:


> Now I know why you fought so hard against Tenten's feats with the Bashosen back then. Don't worry, Team 10 wins. No other team can replace them in this thread.



The reason the anime team changed the sequence the way it looks in the manga was for us to stop the argument and be friends forever. 

Nah, I kid  


But we can still be friends.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jan 28, 2013)

Ino should be definitely the highest. She broke TWICE into Obito?s mind and even Naruto admitted that she reacted faster than him. Also, she used a Zetsu with her Shintenshin as a blocker and showed good taijutsu skills.


----------



## Lucia inactive (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, Shino and Kiba really didn't have any feats shown yet?  

As much as I love team 10, they should take a step back for awhile, we need to see other rookies! But, if they have to be shown, I really only want to see Ino, only because I want to see her do more than the  mind transfer jutsu, I want to see her have an offensive technique, I'll even be happy if Kishi gives her chakra scalpel. Plus, Shikamaru and Chouji had their fair share of development, esp. Shikamaru.

Need more Lee and Tenten. Their team mate died, I kinda want see a rampage from the two of them. Also, I want to see Tenten have some flashbacks about Neji, granted, she wasn't rivals with him, like Lee, but she was still his team mate and friend. She needs more insight to her character.

God, Shino, he's awesome , but I hate the way he's been treated. I get he's suppose to be the "forgotten" one (supposedly) but, seriously he needs more screentime! He has (well, Imo) the skills to contribute to the war, maybe they were off-paneled?  And this goes for Kiba, too.


----------



## PDQ (Jan 30, 2013)

Dammit Shino, get your act together!  Show Tenten who's boss!  You better be having your bugs suck Juubi dry right now!


----------



## FearTear (Jun 2, 2013)

Updated, finally.

Unbelievably Sakura reaches the 4th position (though, I refuse to add what she did in the last chapter in her feats. Plotwise, that was pointless)

Also, because of his panel time and his big mouth, Kiba surpassed Rock Lee


----------



## Rios (Jun 2, 2013)

What Rock Lee did is unforgettable though, Kiba's whole character is entirely forgettable.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 2, 2013)

You need to add Ino's telepathy and Shika's plan 

And possibly Hinata and her fodder squad, if you'd call that a feat.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 2, 2013)

I can`t believe Chouji is first  Indeed, Kishi`s favourite character.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2013)

i'm impressed you continued this thread! how long did it take for you to catch everything up? Oo respect!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 2, 2013)

Even though team 10 in general need to take a back seat to allow the others to get some spotlight, its good to see Ino and Chouji get more spotlight in the war then Shikamaru, since it was the opposite in the Immortal's arc.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 2, 2013)

they are the complete opposite from their immortal arc-selves! 
:amazed

i cant get enough from Ino! i think now everyone of the rookie nine will show at least 1 powerful technique


----------



## Nic (Jun 2, 2013)

FearTear said:


> Updated, finally.
> 
> Unbelievably Sakura reaches the 4th position (though, I refuse to add what she did in the last chapter in her feats. Plotwise, that was pointless)
> 
> Also, because of his panel time and his big mouth, Kiba surpassed Rock Lee



if you're going to do this, at least be objective about it.   What is this i don't like the direction of the plot so i'm not going to include it shit?   she takes out dozens of mini juubis but you add moral boosters because those are far more important than taking out dozens of enemies that would kill fellow shinobies?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jun 2, 2013)

Team 10 dominate the top 3, as expected.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 2, 2013)

Especially since Lee kicking Madara in half while hes tethered to the Juubi is hardly any more impressive or plot relevant. Literally anyone can take his spot in severing the connection to the Juubi(which in the long run hasn't actually really affected anything).


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 2, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Even though team 10 in general need to take a back seat to allow the others to get some spotlight, its good to see Ino and Chouji get more spotlight in the war then Shikamaru, since it was the opposite in the Immortal's arc.



Yeah, I'm really surprised to find out that Kishi still has an affection left to Ino and Choji, since they were literally "named fodders" during to what's supposed to be their most important arc of their lives, 

Many dropped Ino and Choji during that arc, it's sad really, all of the hate could've been avoided if Kishi let these two do something more than just appearing there. 

But better late than never.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 3, 2013)

Ino and Choji force-feeding themselves to the readers now is probably retribution to the haters who cast them out during the Immortals Arc, while us fans are still hungry for more


----------



## FearTear (Jun 3, 2013)

Nic said:


> if you're going to do this, at least be objective about it.   What is this i don't like the direction of the plot so i'm not going to include it shit?   she takes out dozens of mini juubis but you add moral boosters because those are far more important than taking out dozens of enemies that would kill fellow shinobies?



With "plotwise feats" I mean actions that make the plot/fight move or evolve.

Hinata moral boosting Naruto is a plotwise feat because, well, she saved the protagonist from a mental breakdown.

Sakura punching some little Juubies that immediately respown a second later didn't move the plot/current fight an inch.


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2013)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> Yeah, I'm really surprised to find out that Kishi still has an affection left to Ino and Choji, since they were literally "named fodders" during to what's supposed to be their most important arc of their lives,
> 
> Many dropped Ino and Choji during that arc, it's sad really, all of the hate could've been avoided if Kishi let these two do something more than just appearing there.
> 
> But better late than never.



It's Shikamaru who suffered the most from the hate. I was myself quite pissed to see him single handedly deal with Hidan.

Good to see things are even now.
Ino was supposed to initially be the most talented Konoha genin. Good to see she lives up to the hype.


Now I want to see more of T8's team work because Shino looks like an amazing team leader. I remember they came second from the forest of the Death thanks to what I think to be Shino's smart plan.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 3, 2013)

zuul said:


> Now I want to see more of T8's team work because Shino looks like an amazing team leader. I remember they came second from the forest of the Death thanks to what I think to be Shino's smart plan.


Its never really said who came up with it but yeah, Shino probably did. Part 1 Kiba was team 8's leader but part 2 Kiba is a pansy compared to part 1 Kiba, so Shino can step into that role.


----------



## -JT- (Jun 3, 2013)

FearTear said:


> With "plotwise feats" I mean actions that make the plot/fight move or evolve.
> 
> Hinata moral boosting Naruto is a plotwise feat because, well, she saved the protagonist from a mental breakdown.
> 
> Sakura punching some little Juubies that immediately respown a second later didn't move the plot/current fight an inch.



So do Telepathy Ino, Earth Wall-Plan Shikamaru and Fodder Team Hinata not apply either then?


----------



## zuul (Jun 3, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its never really said who came up with it but yeah, Shino probably did. Part 1 Kiba was team 8's leader but part 2 Kiba is a pansy compared to part 1 Kiba, so Shino can step into that role.



I'm pretty sure Shino was already team leader back in part one, even if Kiba thought otherwise. He knew how to pull the strings behind the stage, and have the team do just as planned without bruising the dog-nin ego. Shino is cool like that. 

Kiba is the charismatic and sexy figurehead while Shino is the brain.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 3, 2013)

-JT- said:


> So do Telepathy Ino, Earth Wall-Plan Shikamaru and Fodder Team Hinata not apply either then?



I think not.

Wait, what is this "Fodder Team Hinata"?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 3, 2013)

^The team of fodder Hinata "rounded up" to protect Naruto while Sakura healed him, which in the end accomplished nothing as they did nothing.


----------



## Jad (Jun 13, 2013)

Just want to know when you will be updating this thread, curious. I have a feeling Shino overtook Rock Lee.


----------



## Shadow050 (Jun 13, 2013)

LOL dat team 10 love!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 13, 2013)

This isn't against anyone or the starter of this thread, but I really detest this thread now. No fault of anyone here, no one by that KISHIT BULLSHITMOTO and the terrible way he's been treating Team Gai. F up POS


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 14, 2013)

even Shino has more panels than Tenten?


----------



## Ailuro (Jun 14, 2013)

Not sure what the "even" means, considering that Shino always had more panels than Tenten.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2013)

Finally updated.

Believe it or not, thanks to her recent panel time Sakura reached the 2nd position (kicking Shikamaru out of the top 3  )

Oh, and thanks to his recent panel time Shino escaped the last position, which is now taken by Tenten


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 15, 2013)

Next chapter is going to be full Tenten vs Madara so she makes up for it


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 15, 2013)

Why don't you update Shino and Kiba's new feats?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Why don't you update Shino and Kiba's new feats?



Because in my opinion killing fodder-kuubi-clones that immediately respawn is not a feat that advances the fight an inch


----------



## Jad (Jun 16, 2013)

FearTear said:


> Because in my opinion killing fodder-kuubi-clones that immediately respawn is not a feat that advances the fight an inch



Same with Lee kicking Madara. Didn't do anything noteworthy.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 16, 2013)

Jad said:


> Same with Lee kicking Madara. Didn't do anything noteworthy.



Are you serious?


----------



## Jad (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like Shino (had the scores been calculated up until now) would be above Rock Lee. With his new feats and panel time.

So pretty much official. Lee and Tenten are the bottom two characters so far in this war.........Kishi.... 

Team Gai officially the most shit on team in the entire manga.

Not only does there member get killed off, but they get the lowest of scores so far in their appearance in this manga.


----------



## zuul (Oct 13, 2013)

Jad said:


> Looks like Shino (had the scores been calculated up until now) would be above Rock Lee. With his new feats and panel time.
> 
> So pretty much official. Lee and Tenten are the bottom two characters so far in this war.........Kishi....
> 
> ...



There is still hope for them. Neji however.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 13, 2013)

Ino definitely needs extra feats now. She's been keeping the entire Alliance in the loop for who knows how many chapters now.
She's been chilling with the big dogs (Hashirama even called out for her help ) and reading people's thoughts.

Ino for Hokage


----------



## Naiad (Oct 13, 2013)

why isnt any of inos telepathic feats listed? for example where she teached everyone to use doton walls to slow the bijudama down giving minato the chance to save them all?


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 13, 2013)

Dat Kiba tho


----------



## Hermaeus (Oct 13, 2013)

I feel soo bad for Lee.
He was a great character and could be greater. Acctually important in part 1. But that never happens. I mean, they even made a spin-off series after him. 

Wish Kishimoto will make a Gate 8 Gai and Gate 7 Lee action. C'mon, stop making slow and bad chapters already.

And lol at Kiba and Shino. Even Tenten did more.
btw, Kiba had good fights and all that in part 1. He acctually felt important, a little. Now, he doesn't. Hope he at least get something worth remembering (exept 3 headed dog thingy).


----------



## Kanga (Oct 13, 2013)

Sigh, Tenten.


----------



## Jad (Oct 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Ino definitely needs extra feats now. She's been keeping the entire Alliance in the loop for who knows how many chapters now.
> She's been chilling with the big dogs (Hashirama even called out for her help ) and reading people's thoughts.
> 
> Ino for Hokage



Ino has sky rocketed in relevance. Absolutely sky rocketed. I didn't think much of her in Part-1, but damn she is sky rocketed.

I just think it is just a big fat spit in the faces of Lee, Tenten and Neji fans that their relevance in the manga as a Team is the lowest. I just hate it. Kishi, you took characters you made me believe in, enjoy reading about, and made them into favorites of mine. Then you lead the fans and me astray, right into the garbage bin. Why the fuck did you do that? I would like someone to pose this question to him. Why the hell did you take our favorites and not even do anything with them besides fight their ridiculous clones. What a shit fight. CLONES. That was the best you could come up with. CLONES...

No wander Rock Lee Spring Time of Youth manga was created, the creator of the manga saw Kishi was doing shit all with those characters. And EVEN HE knows they are the most entertaining team. The most ENTERTAINING TEAM KISHI!!!! Don't you want your Manga to be entertaining? What a load of crap on a stick.

That's what Kishi did, he lost my trust as a reader.


----------



## ScottofFury (Oct 15, 2013)

Jad said:


> Ino has sky rocketed in relevance. Absolutely sky rocketed. I didn't think much of her in Part-1, but damn she is sky rocketed.
> 
> I just think it is just a big fat spit in the faces of Lee, Tenten and Neji fans that their relevance in the manga as a Team is the lowest. I just hate it. Kishi, you took characters you made me believe in, enjoy reading about, and made them into favorites of mine. Then you lead the fans and me astray, right into the garbage bin. Why the fuck did you do that? I would like someone to pose this question to him. Why the hell did you take our favorites and not even do anything with them besides fight their ridiculous clones. What a shit fight. CLONES. That was the best you could come up with. CLONES...
> 
> ...



Kishi had about 10 strokes just before decided to write the story after the time-skip. That why everything is so screwed up. Well that's what I am currently thinking. Also wouldn't you rather have Naruto and Sasuke just do everything and receive a million power-ups? Naruto pulling chakra out of his ass all the time and Sasuke having more and more hax eye techniques. That sounds way better ..........


----------



## 8 (Oct 15, 2013)

ScottofFury said:


> Kishi had about 10 strokes just before decided to write the story after the time-skip. That why everything is so screwed up. Well that's what I am currently thinking. Also wouldn't you rather have Naruto and Sasuke just do everything and receive a million power-ups? Naruto pulling chakra out of his ass all the time and Sasuke having more and more hax eye techniques. That sounds way better ..........


my theory on this is that most of part one's story, characters, world building were idea's from editors/advisors/assistents. and who ever was/were the creative mind(s) behind part one must have left the team during the time skip. and so reasons why kishi dont care about and sometimes even contradict part one themes (include team gai and team 8) would be because they were not his own views/ideas anyway. to take this even further i highly suspect togashi (from yu yu hakusho, hunter x hunter) was involved.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 15, 2013)

Jad said:


> Ino has sky rocketed in relevance. Absolutely sky rocketed. I didn't think much of her in Part-1, but damn she is sky rocketed.
> 
> I just think it is just a big fat spit in the faces of Lee, Tenten and Neji fans that their relevance in the manga as a Team is the lowest. I just hate it. Kishi, you took characters you made me believe in, enjoy reading about, and made them into favorites of mine. Then you lead the fans and me astray, right into the garbage bin. Why the fuck did you do that? I would like someone to pose this question to him. Why the hell did you take our favorites and not even do anything with them besides fight their ridiculous clones. What a shit fight. CLONES. That was the best you could come up with. CLONES...
> 
> ...



Oh no, I agree with you. Neji is my joint favourite with Ino, and Tenten and Lee aren't far behind, so I do really share your pain. I guess though that my pain is cushioned, because Kishimoto has at least been very benevolent to my beloved Team 10.


----------

